# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتخاب دانشگاه سراسری

## mosharif30

سلام .

من تهران زندگی میکنم . 
دانشگاه اصفهان علوم کامپیوتر رو اوردم . احتمالا در آزاد علوم تحقیقات هم بیارم
من هدف اصلیم اپلای گرفتن هست با فاند. میخواستم ببینم کدوم دانشگاه بهتره و جو درسی تری داره. مشکلی هم با اصفهان رفتن یا هزینه علوم تحقیقات ندارم.
نظر شما چیه لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## mosharif30

UP

----------

